# begging for some provo hookers



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

In search of a couple of Collin's Provo hookers and/or articulated hookers. Would love to give them a try but Collin is a while out on orders. Hoping somebody could spare a couple. Will pay going rate. 
thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Only on a fly fishing forum is a title like "Begging for some Provo hookers" and a willingness to 'pay the going rate' a totally acceptable request! 

Sorry I can't help you out with the hookers. But I loved the post.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

TS30 said:


> Only on a fly fishing forum is a title like "Begging for some Provo hookers" and a willingness to 'pay the going rate' a totally acceptable request!
> 
> Sorry I can't help you out with the hookers. But I loved the post.


No kiddin I only opened this post because of the title I couldn't believe someone thought there were hookers in Provo.
Catchy title Sorry I can't help him out with the hookers either.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know about any Provo Hookers but my buddy commonly emails me about his Lake Powel Strippers.........I've only caught stripers there but hey one never knows.....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Collin's tutorial....

http://finpusher.com/?p=1156


----------

